# Sucht jemand ein Truax?



## loiblabiker (19. September 2012)

Hätte ein Truax One in Topzustand abzugeben...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/41911-norco-truax-one-2012-gr-m

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/41911-norco-truax-one-2012-gr-m


----------



## VinnieTheAxe (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin seit einem Jahr mit dem Range unterwegs und find's saugeil. Bin mir nicht sicher, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen dem Range und dem Truax ist. Warum gibst Du Dein Funbike ab? Mit welchem Bike bist Du sonst unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loiblabiker (13. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, hab erst gerade deine Antwort gesehen...

Bike ist schon verkauft. Das Range ist sicher nicht weit weg vom Truax. Ich fahr mittlerweile ein Aurum, da ich nur noch bergab unterwegs bin


----------

